# China's first aircraft carrier anchors at homeport



## Red-Dot (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm really not to worried about this....If it is like anything else made in China it will break within a week or cause cancer to all of the sailors. 

The J-15's it carries looks ALOT like the Soviet Flankers which look alot like our F-15's......

"QINGDAO, Shandong, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, anchored for the first time at its homeport in Qingdao, eastern Shandong Province on Wednesday morning.
The anchoring means that the naval base for aircraft carrier in Qingdao is operational after four years of construction, according to a People's Liberation Army Navy statement."

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/china/2013-02/27/c_132194467.htm


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2013)

Red-Dot said:


> I'm really not to worried about this....If it is like anything else made in China it will break within a week or cause cancer to all of the sailors.
> 
> The J-15's it carries looks ALOT like the Soviet Flankers which look alot like our F-15's......
> 
> ...


 
The J-15 is based on the Su-33 which is a derivative (airplane inception) of the Su-27. I'd think the carrier and air wing aren't a great threat, but what they do is give the Chinese experience in running air ops from a boat. It doesn't help that they brought in the Brazilian Navy to train them, but it will take the Chinese some time to become even close to proficient as our navy. Then you have the ski jump launching mechanism which limits load capacity and range. They are a rotary dial phone and we're a modern smart phone so to speak.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 28, 2013)

Comparing the Sukhois to the F15 visually is always a bit of a redundant exercise.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 28, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> The J-15 is based on the Su-33 which is a derivative (airplane inception) of the Su-27. I'd think the carrier and air wing aren't a great threat, but what they do is give the Chinese experience in running air ops from a boat. It doesn't help that they brought in the Brazilian Navy to train them, but it will take the Chinese some time to become even close to proficient as our navy. Then you have the ski jump launching mechanism which limits load capacity and range. They are a rotary dial phone and we're a modern smart phone so to speak.


Using your analogy, Taiwan is using string between two tin cans.


----------



## james skeans (Apr 25, 2013)

This does scare me a little--how long before they have more? And you said comparing the F-15 to the J-15 is redundant--do you mean they are so closely matched or 1 is a whole lot better--sorry for my inexperience . I did see where their new carrier came out, but don't know much about their aircraft-other than they look mostly Russian to me


----------



## Scotth (Apr 27, 2013)

We have always tended to over blow the threats we are facing. Welcome to the 1970's threat level China.

China is a threat for many reasons. Economics is a huge threat but the mitigating factors in that equation is they are also very dependent on the US to buy all the shit they produce. The hacking threat is a very, very and in case I wasn't clear enough, they pose a very real threat to our national security in this area. Even as China improves their military, it is still a nation that must defend every inch of their border. When your most non-threating neighbor is North Korea that is saying something.

Militarily, they are decades away from being to able project a threat beyond a regional threat, much less challenge us. The carrier they cobble together is nothing more then a symbol. It is a non-factor militarily at this point.

We are doing more harm to ourselves militarily then all of our enemies put together are doing trying to catching up to the US. Our military strength and technological superiority all derives from economic strength. Until we do more to improve our economy. It's not about our enemies catching up to us. The problem is we aren't moving forward while everyone else is. Our enemies modest gains seem bigger when we are doing nothing. The status quo will make us a secondary power far sooner than any foreign power.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Scotth said:


> We have always tended to over blow the threats we are facing. Welcome to the 1970's threat level China.
> 
> China is a threat for many reasons. Economics is a huge threat but the mitigating factors in that equation is they are also very dependent on the US to buy all the shit they produce. The hacking threat is a very, very and in case I wasn't clear enough, they pose a very real threat to our national security in this area. Even as China improves their military, it is still a nation that must defend every inch of their border. When your most non-threating neighbor is North Korea that is saying something.
> 
> ...


Semi-disagree.

Being a Regional Threat means they threaten Japan, South Korea and The Phillipines.
Regional Powerhouse is a stepping stone into Big Boy of the Pacific (Hemispheric Powerhouse?).
They are very active in Africa and South America, pipelines, roads, hospitals; they whole hearts and minds thing.
We will come to blows; economic,, cyberwar, or actual battle.  The war with China will come to America.


----------

